# wrath re-incarnated again



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Contact Donuts... they managed to resurrect Chomps http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboardingforum-com-forum-help-desk/215490-chomps1211.html
so they should know how to handle the issues some have meanwhile


----------



## wrath (Jun 29, 2016)

well at least I'm in good incompetent company with chomps


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrath said:


> well at least I'm in good incompetent company with chomps


???Incompetent??? My solution to this is Brilliant!!! :grin:











Wrath,.. Us Old farts gotta "Get with the Timez!" >


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

wrath said:


> I'm back...idk but could not get resuscitated...o well back to post count 1
> 
> unless some mod can help me be my old self back ala yoga pantz
> 
> frickin passwords...how many assholes do I need?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Wrath, have you tried the "forgot password" system? What happens with that?


----------



## wrath (Jun 29, 2016)

Donutz said:


> Wrath, have you tried the "forgot password" system? What happens with that?


yes...but

but I did get a notice and thought I changed my pw and it seemed to work at work...but then the next time I could not log on...so then I did the forgot password...and nothing has arrived in an old email acct that I registered under...IIRC the old email acct?

idk...I thought an email would arrive in an old email acct...pretty sure of the acct but that was alooong time ago....but it has not or perhaps actually I don't remember which email that I originally registered under....like when v.1 was new and the reincarnation of sb.com.

if you can make it work...great...but if not whatever...I'll just make virginal posts about what size boots, board and where should I to go to find snow leopards?


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

welcome to the forums!

my automated password wasn't working either, so I kept resetting it and it finally worked after the 4th try. I think I timed out twice by putting in the automated password.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wrath, if you need to update your email, just let donutz or myself know.


----------



## wrath (Jun 29, 2016)

killclimbz said:


> Wrath, if you need to update your email, just let donutz or myself know.


I will/would...but I can't pm you guys until I get my post count up...but I can read the ones sent to me but can't reply. So I guess its designed in case a newbs is a screamer type virgin.


----------



## wrath (Jun 29, 2016)

@Donutz you got the right email...except for the very last period...yes please send a link to reset the pw. Thanks...I would be replying to your pm but can't cause of my low post count...at least that is what it tells me when I try.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

The admin has already done a password reset.

Try using the "forgot password" system. Check if that email address is even _getting_ emails. It may have been flagged as inactive or something. Or if you're doing email-forwarding, the forwarding may have been spontaneously disabled. I've seen that happen occasionally.

Worst case, we can change your email address to something else.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Just title this thread #oldpeopleproblems


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

wrath said:


> I will/would...but I can't pm you guys until I get my post count up...but I can read the ones sent to me but can't reply. So I guess its designed in case a newbs is a screamer type virgin.


Facebook yo...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrath said:


> ....Thanks...I would be replying to your pm but can't cause of my low post count...at least that is what it tells me when I try.


Ahh! So I can assume you got my PM concerning the dates for the PNW meet but can't reply via your virgin mailbox! :grin:>

Well,.. You got my cell! If you need any more info lmk!


(Btw, if you want to text me the correct email address for your SBF account, I'd be happy to forward it along to D'nutz or the other admins via my pm box.)


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Argo said:


> Just title this thread #oldpeopleproblems


IKR? 10 char


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hopefully I got wrath sorted out so he can go back to his old self.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks, Killz

Back to my old self :x


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> Just title this thread #oldpeopleproblems





snowangel99 said:


> IKR? 10 char


Actually, this whole pw/email problem was more like……










:facepalm3:


----------

